# Fungal infection?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

I have recently lost 2 tadpoles over night!! 1 was developing well and was in the first stage of metamorphosis the other was hatched from an egg a week ago. Both seemed fine, and then I did a water change, did everything as I have been doing in the past. Everything seemed fine. Came in the next morning and found them dead! What was weird was it looked like the outer layer of skin was wasting away, and there was a large rupture on the right side of both tadpoles!! 
If anyone can help me with this problem then it would be kindly appreciated!! Thanks. Nick

p.s. some of my eggs are turning white around the edges and the nucleus is turning a funny color!! Is this normal?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

> some of my eggs are turning white around the edges and the nucleus is turning a funny color!! Is this normal?


unfertilized eggs.

Methalyne Blue can help with fertilized eggs developing fungus... available from most pet stores that sell fish.


----------

